# Changing Food Habit



## Pierrick584 (Feb 17, 2013)

Greetings, i recently bough a baby red belly at the pet store, first attempt since my two piranha i had 10 years ago.

Thing is, the pet store used to feed him only with frozen blood worm cube, he refuse to touch dried sticks and frozen shrimps.
I tried to agitate the sticks with a rope, without success... also my heater is fixed at 25C, so i cannot raise the temperature..

Anyone have an idea of how i could make them eat something else than those worms? i'm desperate, i've google'd for hours without anything good


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Your fish might just take some time to recognise other foods... keep trying and eventually you will have some success.

Have you tried pellets, fillets or other foods?


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

You can try fillets.


----------

